# Laptop Won't Hold A Charge



## xcryinginrainxx (Jun 3, 2007)

My laptop won't hold a charge. If you wiggle the cord around a bit it might, but then it stops charging after a minute or so. Last night I managed to charge it completely.

I'm not sure what's wrong with it. I know it can't be the battery since the battery lasts a pretty long time when it IS charged, but it just doesn't charge good. I'm not sure what's wrong with it.

I'm not sure if it could be the AC power adapter not connecting with the laptop or the thing in the laptop itself..


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

xcryinginrainxx said:


> My laptop won't hold a charge. If you wiggle the cord around a bit it might, but then it stops charging after a minute or so. Last night I managed to charge it completely.
> 
> I'm not sure what's wrong with it. I know it can't be the battery since the battery lasts a pretty long time when it IS charged, but it just doesn't charge good. I'm not sure what's wrong with it.
> 
> I'm not sure if it could be the AC power adapter not connecting with the laptop or the thing in the laptop itself..


Howdy xcryinginrainxx...

Sorry to tell you this, but it is most likely the DC jack on the motherboard, it could be bad, or it could be (most likely) a bad connection from the jack to the motherboard...

Is it still under warranty ?


----------



## xcryinginrainxx (Jun 3, 2007)

Sadly no, it's not under warranty.

I have found a place that repairs laptops, so that's an option I could choose.

Is it possible to repair it though or what?


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

xcryinginrainxx said:


> Sadly no, it's not under warranty.
> 
> I have found a place that repairs laptops, so that's an option I could choose.
> 
> Is it possible to repair it though or what?


Ohhh...yes it's possible if it is the jack ( which I suspect, since you can wiggle the cord and it works sometimes )...

If you are comfortable with taking the laptop apart down to removing the motherboard, and are pretty proficient in desoldering/soldering, then you can probably do it yourself...otherwise I'd let someone who knows how to do it do the repair (no offence intended), because you can damage the board if you don't know what you're doing (no offence intended again)...


----------



## xcryinginrainxx (Jun 3, 2007)

Alright then. I'll consider checking this laptop repair store I heard of called the Laptop Guy. I think it's pretty good.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

xcryinginrainxx said:


> Alright then. I'll consider checking this laptop repair store I heard of called the Laptop Guy. I think it's pretty good.


Never heard of it...I do my own...

Good luck...do some research on this store...I've heard some horror stories on some of these stores that would raise your hair ( not saying this is one of them...but there are some of them out there ) !!!


----------



## xcryinginrainxx (Jun 3, 2007)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Welcome...:up: 

Please let us know how it turns out ...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suggest you do NOT keep wiggling the jack around to get it to charge! I've seen two laptops where this advice was ignored, and both resulted in destruction of the motherboard. I still have one of the motherboards here for spare parts.


----------



## Justinl (Apr 26, 2004)

The problem could also be with the ac adapter. Some have a tiny pin inside them that can either bend or break completely. Just a thought.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll bet money, and take odds, it's the laptop jack.


> If you wiggle the cord around a bit it might, but then it stops charging after a minute or so.


----------

